# Delaware Bay Croaker Story....



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Generally, I can't trust this guy but...

A "friend", more like someone I know, just told me that he went today on an 8 hour trip, 18 guys had 5-600 croakers. Can anyone vouch for "this story"? I know the fishing report out of Lewes says it's fast right now.

He disturbed me when he said that many guys on board did not want the fish, they left them dead on the cutting board. He wasn't paying the cleaning fee for them so they laid there. The captain has to know these people and put an end to this. Killing fish for no reason is "acting stupidly" - do you think our President would agree with me on that?

He offered me some fillets, but he said it would cost me .50 a fish. I passed. I might have gotten a look at the haul though....

He said most of the fish were 8-12 inches, a few were like 14.

Stan


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The DE bay is loaded right now, but mostly smaller fish. That really isn't that many fish for the number of guys.......entirely possible. The wasting of fish is plain wrong.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

You would think that catch and release could be discussed before this crap happens.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah it is possible on that amount. As for the waste, that's just stupid.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

stupid is as stupid does, what goes around comes around though, bad fishing karma


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Happens everywhere . Especially high tourist areas.
Ive been on many a trip out of clearwater fl.. and people left grouper, grunts and kingfish behind. they come out on the trip with illusions of a fish dinner.. then at the end there to tired to bother so they just leave em on the stringer and go home. so i usually claim em.. More fish for me. But i dont pay any extra to get them.. im doing the boat a favor by taking them


----------

